# Using nutrition to treat depression/anxiety?



## Ashory (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone have a list of foods that would be beneficial in trying to beat depression/anxiety?

I have read in many places that a simple change in diet can have huge effects on your depression etc but am having a hard time finding what foods they are. Everwhere I have read it has said eat foods high in this or that but it's just not helping I would like to know what foods exactly are going to be beneficial or even recipes that I could incorporate into a meal plan. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## ladylore (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Using food to beat depression/anxiety?*

Hi Ashory,

Well I know a couple of foods that help beat depression. Foods high in Omega-3 such as fish. Sardines, salmon... and the list goes on.

The other I know of is turkey.  Not great if your vegetarian but if not, these should help.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Using food to beat depression/anxiety?*

Try this Google search.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 17, 2007)

*Top 10 Omega 3 food sources*

Top 10 Omega 3 food sources
Jun 21st 2007

Omega-3s have the medically proven ability to reduce the amount of fat in your blood and help lower triglycerides. Triglycerides are a huge risk factor in heart attacks. Not only are they good for the heart but they help with depression, type 2 diabetes, fatigue, dry and itchy skin, brittle hair and nails, joint pain and other inflammation in the body, and the inability to concentrate. Here are some top 10 food sources for Omega-3s. Start a healthy habit by adding some of these items to your daily diet and remember to buy organic when available.


Flax Seeds
Dried Ground Cloves
Walnuts
Salmon, Halibut, Cod
Cauliflower
Cabbage
Dried Ground Oregano
Mustard Seeds
Brussel Sprouts
Cooked Soybeans


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 17, 2007)

*Omega 3 Content of Foods (with recipes)*

See also Omega 3 Content of Foods (with recipes) and Functional Foods Fact Sheet: Omega-3 Fatty Acids.


----------

